# help me find wheels for my mini countryman



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

i'm hoping that some of you wheel experts can help me find something cool for my mini countryman since i'm not really sure what other cars use the same size/pattern.

here is the stock wheel setup:
18x7.5 5x120 +53

most people will upgrade to 
18x8 +35 to 19x8 +45

there are a few that have fit 20's.

i don't want to spend a lot of money....$1000ish give or take $200-300 since my wife drives the car most of the time. i'm willing to go as low as 16's for a more SUV look w/ fat tires or as high as 19's. was leaning towards BBS CH reps but would love to get something different. CSL reps look cool, maybe some RS's. i'm also open to used and tried looking at bmw wheel classifieds but most of those guys have very low offsets or have a staggered setup. any ideas? thanks!

here's the car:

MCSfront by cursor718, on Flickr

someoone w/ 20's


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

If $1300 is the absolute maximum you're willing to spend, I'd check out VMR. It gives you a little financial room if you want to go 19's, but with 18's you'll be left with a little bit for tires as well.

Just my $0.02 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

How about 17x8 or 18x8.5 Tarmacs, here are some 18x8.5s


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

those look great! i really like the different color options too. 
when will your 3-pc versions be available? i know they'll be a lot more than my budget but they look so good :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

If you are looking for 19" wheels, we have the V713, V718, and V701 in stock in 19x8.5 ET45 5x120.

PM Sent with pricing. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

thanks for the PM. wheels look great and you're local too!
are the wheels on the countryman the V10?
PM sent back to you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

VR6JetPilot said:


> those look great! i really like the different color options too.
> when will your 3-pc versions be available? i know they'll be a lot more than my budget but they look so good :thumbup:



The 3 piece Tarmacs are available now.


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

oh man, those 3-pc tarmacs would give me the perfect look if i want to go with a 16" wheel and fat tires. so tempting :thumbup:


----------

